# Best way to get shredded/cut up?



## wak10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi.

Im just looking for some adive on the the best way to get cut up/shredded.

Im looking pretty good at the moment as i cut my cardio down to build more muscle.I put on two stone in muscle and now i just want to lose the excess weight.Especially around my lower ab's as thats the place i seem to have most trouble with.Also any supplement advice at all i could take to help me would be most welcome.

Thankyou. :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

whats your diet like??


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

I allways take Vanadyle Sulphate which helps to keep me hard and lift more weight.Along with a good protein powder and good clean diet.


----------



## wak10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> whats your diet like??


Hi.

its high protein diet im taking cfm protein isolate 90 3/4 times a day,chicken,tuna keep myself we'll hydrated and ive cut down on carbs quite a bit and uppped my resistance training.I train 6 times a week at the local gym.and i was on norateen heavyweight up until a few days ago.


----------



## wak10 (Dec 1, 2008)

we'll all im looking for is some pointer's.like what do you reccomend thats best to eat?do i increase my cardio in order to ripp up?at the moment im gaining muscle quite well and getting decnt results but im no expert when it comes to ripping up and i really want to get cut and i know there is a wealth of more experienced people on this board who could give me some tips and point me in the right direction.regardeing my diet i guess thats where i must be going wrong.im not the worlds biggest eater due to my working hours.but if i have tips like what to eat and when thats a start.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Carb cycling and AM/PM cardio exercise. One hour in the AM and one hour in the PM.

Do AM cardio before breakfast.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wak10 said:


> Hi.
> 
> its high protein diet im taking cfm protein isolate 90 3/4 times a day,chicken,tuna keep myself we'll hydrated and ive cut down on carbs quite a bit and uppped my resistance training.I train 6 times a week at the local gym.and i was on norateen heavyweight up until a few days ago.


how high is high?

how many grams of protein/carbs and fats do you eat a day?

list your meals down when you eat them and what you eat?

what cardio do you do and for how long

Dezmyster - can you explain how Vanadyle Sulphate makes you lift more?


----------



## wak10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well i consume 30g of protein 3 times a day morning,evening and night.

my meal's vairy due to my work.i dont eat any breakfast i just take the protein.My evening meal i eat chicken with salad with a baked potato'or either spaggetti bolognese'chilli'pasta and chicken any of these mostly i eat between 1.00pm and 5.00pm again this is due to my work.my training times come between 10.00am and 4.00pm.i cut my cardio right down because i wasnt losing anymore weight i was just losing muscle so now i just do 10mins on the rower and then 20mins on stomach and 20mins on back and chest.but like i said i havent even tried to get cut yet without taking some better advice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Beans said:


> Carb cycling and AM/PM cardio exercise. One hour in the AM and one hour in the PM.
> 
> Do AM cardio before breakfast.


 Bloody hell i think just about any one should get lean doing that much cardio:lol: :thumb:

wak10 you should now realise your eating pattern is not good enough, you must plan your week out and eat your meals when you are supposed to ie 9am 12pm and so on every 3 hours intake 40 grams protein for 6 meals in total and then you add fats and carbs depending on the time of the day.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Con said:


> *Bloody hell i think just about any one should get lean doing that much cardio* :lol: :thumb:
> 
> wak10 you should now realise your eating pattern is not good enough, you must plan your week out and eat your meals when you are supposed to ie 9am 12pm and so on every 3 hours intake 40 grams protein for 6 meals in total and then you add fats and *carbs depending on the time of the day*.


Works for me bro.

Always low intensity though.

Also another good point, no carbs after 4/5 o'clock.


----------



## wak10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Con said:


> Bloody hell i think just about any one should get lean doing that much cardio:lol: :thumb:
> 
> wak10 you should now realise your eating pattern is not good enough, you must plan your week out and eat your meals when you are supposed to ie 9am 12pm and so on every 3 hours intake 40 grams protein for 6 meals in total and then you add fats and carbs depending on the time of the day.


 definately agree with you 100%.

thanks for the advice.what kind of food do you reccomend i eat?

thanks


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Hope this helps???


Nice post. :thumbup1:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Agreed^


----------



## wak10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great adice all round.

thanks alot! :thumb:


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Dezmyster - can you explain how Vanadyle Sulphate makes you lift more?

Does VS really work?

Well, the precise metabolic action of vanadyl sulfate is not actually known, but scientists have recognised for years that the trace mineral vanadium has some insulin-like effects. You'll recall from school biology that insulin is the body's most important anabolic (ie, tissue-building) hormone, packing energy into muscle cells, the liver, and other key organs and stimulating the synthesis of new tissues. Most relevant to endurance athletes is the fact that insulin promotes the passage of carbohydrate into muscle cells, leading to greater glycogen storage. The more glycogen you can stockpile in your muscles, the longer you can run, cycle, or swim at a decent intensity.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice cut and paste....but it does not answer my question....how do you explain it makes you lift more...i can copy and paste a million studies to show VS is worthless just wondering on how you feel it helps


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

diet and working out over a period of time


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wak10 said:


> Well i consume 30g of protein 3 times a day morning,evening and night.
> 
> my meal's vairy due to my work.i dont eat any breakfast i just take the protein.My evening meal i eat chicken with salad with a baked potato'or either spaggetti bolognese'chilli'pasta and chicken any of these mostly i eat between 1.00pm and 5.00pm again this is due to my work.my training times come between 10.00am and 4.00pm.i cut my cardio right down because i wasnt losing anymore weight i was just losing muscle so now i just do 10mins on the rower and then 20mins on stomach and 20mins on back and chest.but like i said i havent even tried to get cut yet without taking some better advice.


this is not high??

sorry mate but the problem with you losing weight is that your diet is all over the place....you don't have carbs and good fats for breakfast when you need them the most after fasting for hours yet you eat them at 5.00pm????

you are losing muscle because you are not eating enough of the right foods.....

a sample diet would be

Meal 1 - Oats/Protein powder or eggs

Meal 2 - MRP drink or protein drink with almonds

Meal 3 - medium baked spud/chicken or tuna with olive oil

Meal 4 - PWO shake - simple carbs/protein (place this meal after your workout)

Meal 5 - basmati rice or sweet spud/chicken or turkey or fish

Meal 6 - Salmon or steak with veg....

this is the basics the weights and measures of each foods depend on your weight and metabolism...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why is it some people say dont eat carbs after so 4pm when dieting? if you have an allocated amount of carbs per day what difference does it make when you eat them?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it all depends on the metabolism Kezz, personelly i don't have carbs after training..


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah right, so even if you trained at night and did your cardio then your metabolism would be lower then anyway..........

I am just planning out my diet for jan thats all, would you take in fats and protein after training instead of carbs then??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no the metabolism would not be lower after cardio i just get leaner by letting the cardio burn fat on my body not carbs i have eaten...

when i diet i only have Protein and fats after training


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

PScarb, I'm currently attempting to do the same. For example tonight, post workout I'm having turkey and green veg, would you think I'll be ok having a small sweet potato, or would you avoid carbs completely?

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is hard to answer mate as i don't know your body and how it reacts to certain foods, i certainly would have fats with that turkey though....


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good point. OK, will add some fats in, thanks


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lovely, protein and fats it is


----------



## wak10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi

Thank's for all the advice!

today ive stocked upon new foods and gave myself a timetable what and when to eat.

Also ive been looking at fatburners is there any reccomendations?i have a friend who swears by MAN SCORCH as he's a boxer who use's the wearing a bin liner trick while doing cardio (doe's that actually work????).Plus a few big guy's are useing TESTORIPPED which thay said is great to use.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well if the big guys are using it, it must be good 

mate you don't need steroids or fatburners you need to let your body lose fat from Diet and cardio first then when you stall add in a fatburner...steroids will not burn fat no matter what the big guys tell you...


----------

